# IBEW 353 Aptitude test questions?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Basic algebra and math are the parts of entrance tests most guys have problems with.


----------



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

When i did it two years ago. It had math and algebra questions. Also questions about drywall,framing,mechanic, electrical and tools, screws, box folding, pulley, gears. It's not something you can study for, it's either you know it or don't. Some of the question i remember are what's the actual size of a 2 x 4, What motor does a dryer have? and what # screw are bigger #8 or #6 (it had a picture of a 3inch #6 screw and a 2 inch #8 screw, so it messes with you if you try to do a smart guess.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Ill be trying to get in that union by working for a non-union company in the process of being organized. Having to go through the JAC will be like starting over for me as I'm halfway through my apprenticeship.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

shockme123 said:


> Ill be trying to get in that union by working for a non-union company in the process of being organized. Having to go through the JAC will be like starting over for me as I'm halfway through my apprenticeship.


I would be crossing my fingers they do organize your shop.
Maybe you will not have to start all over again?
Good luck!


----------



## Heavyritefoot (Sep 11, 2015)

Union rep.was at our site the other day and there doing another intake soon. He told me the date but can't remember. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## spenny (Sep 16, 2016)

I just got on with the local 343, we had a standardized test from the njatc. Covered algebra and reading comprehension. About 35 questions each, timed test. the test may vary from union to union though. Also the "passing" score was 4 out of a possible 9, which to me says you can get over half of them wrong... I was a little worried about the math part of it since I haven't used much algebra for around ten years in middle school, but it really wasnt that bad. Just remember your order of operations and you should be fine. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spenny (Sep 16, 2016)

spenny said:


> I just got on with the local 343, we had a standardized test from the njatc. Covered algebra and reading comprehension. About 35 questions each, timed test. the test may vary from union to union though. Also the "passing" score was 4 out of a possible 9, which to me says you can get over half of them wrong... I was a little worried about the math part of it since I haven't used much algebra for around ten years in middle school, but it really wasnt that bad. Just remember your order of operations and you should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


They never did let me know my score, just that I did good enough to get an interview.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

